# Large C:\Windows\Installer folder



## natv (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

My C drive is getting full and I have 5GB of files in the C:\Windows\Installer folder. I google'd around and found numerous articles/posts about running a command "msizap.exe G!" to properly clear out un-needed files.

Everything I've found on properly deleting files from this directory points back to a download that used to be here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

which now has a note: "This article previously contained a link to the Windows Installer Cleanup utility (MSICUU2.exe). If you were directed to this article to solve a problem installing a product other than Microsoft Office, please contact your software manufacturer for installation support on the product."

_(thanks Microsoft... do I contact YOU then??)_

Does anyone know the current correct procedure to clear out this folder? Or if this tool is still available somewhere? (and safe to use on Windows 7)

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I really don't know the current procedure to do it but I am sure if you Google Search for msizap.exe you will find out how to download it from Microsoft.


----------



## natv (Jul 13, 2007)

That's just my point, everything I found online points to that download on Microsoft's site, but it seems Microsoft pulled it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Very First Link Google Finds for msizap.exe is:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa370523(VS.85).aspx
Which leads you to this.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa370834(v=VS.85).aspx
Which leads you to this.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...69-9671-4330-a63e-1fd44e0e2505&displaylang=en


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi.

or: http://majorgeeks.com/Windows_Installer_CleanUp_Utility_d4459.html

downloaded myself and scanned.

the util is > msicuu2.exe


----------



## natv (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

